# Bolivian Ram - Peaceful Community?



## Dustin86 (Sep 22, 2012)

What is your experience with Bolivian Rams in a community tank? I have been doing some research and it seems that a single Bolivian ram may do well in a peaceful community. I have neon tetras and cory cats, planning on adding a dwarf gourami in the near future. Any thoughts/experiences?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I kept a group of bolivians with angels, discus, cories and bristlenoses. That group was 10 bolivians and they did well in there.


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I've got 3 bolivians, 1 male, 2 female in with black skirt tetras, von rio tetras, amano shrimp and a siamese algae eater and have had no issues with aggression from the bolivians...even when they were breeding. They chased, but never made contact. They've made a wonderful addition to my peaceful community...


----------



## Dustin86 (Sep 22, 2012)

I see you both seem to keep larger groups of bolivians in larger tanks. I have a 30G community tank. Would a single bolivian do okay in there?


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

Bolivians do fine on their own. They don't need others of their own kind to make them happy...


----------



## Dustin86 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks! They are beautiful fish and I will be keeping an eye out at my LFS to see if they have any. Not getting any new fish for a few weeks - until things return to normal here after the storm - but nice to know what I should be looking for.


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have one in my 55gallon community with turquoise rainbowfish, Ottos, and peacock gobys and they seem to be getting along just fine.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I only have one Bolivian (a male) in my community 55 gallon with everything from female betta, to platies, to balloon mollies, a kribensis and a couple of cories. He never bothers *anyone*

They are such interesting fish. I really love mine. They are adorable with their jerky movements, and the way they raise their dorsal fins. He's definitely one of my very favorites in my tank. IMO I think everyone needs a Bolivian!


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2012)

Glad to read all the postives on these guys. I have been keeping an eye out for bolivian's because I've wanted to add a couple to a community tank but had some reservations. I have two angels, a rainbow, two silver dollars and one tiger barb. 

I am thinking of adding a couple of barbs back in as two had died previously and once they died, the single barb become more "tail-nippy" than he was previously.


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

Not to overtake this thread, but I have been doing a lot of research on Bolivian Rams and German Blue Rams. I am going to be purchasing Bolivians (even though I feel GBRs are prettier) because they are more forgiving and can be in lower temps (which my albino cories Prefer). My question is, can two males live together or should I get a male and female?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

2 males should do fine together


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I've had 2 bolivian rams in a 30g tank before and were kept with neons and other peaceful fish and had no signs of aggression at all if anything they swam with the neons at times


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

My Bolivian Ram is the most peaceful fish in my 55. I think everyone should have one--he's so unique, even in his mannerisms, and from the posts here, it sounds like they are all sweet like him! But do provide several caves. They are rather timid (at least mine is). Not with me, but afraid that other fish might attack him, even though that hasn't happened. I noticed he sleeps in one, and feels safe in there, although he's always out during the day.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Aquarius said:


> Glad to read all the postives on these guys. I have been keeping an eye out for bolivian's because I've wanted to add a couple to a community tank but had some reservations. I have two angels, a rainbow, two silver dollars and one tiger barb.
> 
> I am thinking of adding a couple of barbs back in as two had died previously and once they died, the single barb become more "tail-nippy" than he was previously.


2 angels and 2 silver dollars in a 29 don't think you want to add more


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for bringing that up. dalfed. I'd forgotten the OP's tank is only 29 gallon. Yep, adding a Bolivian would be too much, I'm afraid. Especially with the fish you have that will get big (the angels) In that small of a tank, you'd be overstocked in no time (as they grow), plus you would probably want nothing less than a 40, or even better, a 55 so these fish can spread out and not feel so cramped close together. A tank that is too small can make them act aggressively.


----------

